# Disque dur non reconnu



## tous-les-ex (14 Février 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai remplacé le disque dur 10go de mon ibook clamshell 466 firewire par un disque ibm hitachi 7200 t/mn.
J'avais déja réalisé l'opération, et tout s'était bien passé, sauf que le disque était deffectueux , est reparti en sav et a été remplacé par un neuf.
J'ai donc remonté le neuf, et la, surprise, l'ibook ne le voit pas, à partir du cd d'installation de mac os x.
J'ai branché l'ancien disque dur muni d'un boitier externe fire wire, avec os 9.2.2, et le disque dur neuf n'apparait pas non plus, il ne monte pas sur le bureau....
Qui aurait une idée ?
Merci
jb


----------



## jhk (14 Février 2005)

Quel modèle de disque dur plus précisemment ?
Est-il équipé de cavaliers Master/Slave ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (14 Février 2005)

C'est un disque ibm hitachi 2.5 pouces qui comporte des pins, mais est livré sans cavalier, je pense que c'est un état maitre, sans cavalier.
Je l'ai laissé dans la même config que j'avais pour le premier qui était déffectueux.....
Je vais connaitre par coeur le démontage remontage d'une palourde....
jb


----------



## Mille Sabords (14 Février 2005)

j'ai eu exactement le même coup que toi sur mon iBook,
secoue le, les têtes de mon HD étaient 'collées', ça arrive


----------



## tous-les-ex (14 Février 2005)

J'ai tout démonté, il n'y a aucun pin tordu, je vais essayer de le secouer...

J'aimerais être sur d'un truc....

on a le choix entre 3 possibilités

Pas de jumper= device 0

jumper sur les deux pins de droite=device1

jumper sur les 2 pins du bas= cable select..

je pense que devic0=master, je me trompe ou dois je essayer une autre position ?


----------



## tous-les-ex (15 Février 2005)

La suite....
J'ai remis le disque dur d'origine (10go mac os 9.2.2) en interne dans l'ibook, et il marche trés bien, lui.
J'ai mis le disque dur ibm hitachi travelstar dans le boitier externe firewire, et cette fois, il est reconnu, monte sur le bureau, mais est dit "non géré" par mac os 9.2 et les outils disques durs.
Depuis le cd d'install de mac os x, je le vois aussi, mais je ne peux pas l'installer sur ce disque, il y a un point d'exclamation, et il est dit que l'ibook ne pourra pas démarrer sur ce disque.
Que puis je faire, je pense que la solution n'est pas loin.......pour installer mac os x sur ce satané travelstar 7k6 !!!!
Au fait, un disque dans un boitier externe firewire doit il être mis en maitre ? ou en esclave ?
Le problême, c'est peut être ça.
merci de me donner un coup de main.
jb


----------



## jhk (15 Février 2005)

Sur le site d'Hitachi, il y a 8 références de disques 2,5". Avec toutes les explications pour configurer les jumpers. Duquel s'agit-il ? Quelle capacité ?
As-tu mis à jour ton pilote de disque dur sous OS9 (cf. Outil Disque Dur) ?


----------

